# Dehydrating Sweet Potatoes



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

I'm a newbie to the "dehydrating world". Did the apples and now I'm addicted.

I've read lots of conflicting information from various sites and am now completely confused:shrug:. Some items are supposed to be dipped in lemon juice, some things say to blanch items, some say cook item completely. If this information was all on different items, I think I'd understand but various sites have told me all of these are required for one kind of fruit or vegetable:teehee:.

I have an abudance of sweet potatoes here and I'd like to dehydrate them. I've read everything must be 1/4" but have saw some websites say I can cube. 


I like to put sweet potatoes in soups, make pies and would eventually like to try a form of sweet potato chips with sea salt.

Can I cube some? Do I cook, blanch or dip normal slices in lemon juice? Different sites say different things.

Any help with your experience on dehydrating sweet potatoes would be greatly appreciated:bow:


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

At the beginning of this Forum (not just this thread) are a few "Stickies". The second one listed is "helpful Links" and among other things are several links to canning guides by the USDA, Univerity of Colorado and University of South Carolina, Clemson and others. They have quite a bit of information about canning, smoking, fermenting, drying and other ways to preserve. Link on to one of those sites and it will tell you which veggies need blanching and by what methods, - and BEST of All - they explain the "why' of it. It's worth taking the time to read.

Different sites may have different methods (some like their veggies cut in strips, some like cubes, some like slices) but once you understand the "why" of it, you realize that you can pretty much cut them in any shape that suits your needs.

The Ball canning guide has a whole section on dehydrating.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

For me, dehydrating intensifies the sweetness so much, I didn't like them. Same for carrots.


----------



## Cajun Arkie (Jun 11, 2012)

Sweet potatoes can turn dark once peeled and cut. I dip mine in water with a little citric or lemon juice. I have baked them, mashed them and then spread them on parchment, put on a tray and dehydrated to make sweet potato bark. Its good to eat like that or can be rehydrated for mashed sweet potatoes. Put butter and a little honey and/or cinnamon in the when rehydrated and they are great.


----------



## mpennington (Dec 15, 2012)

I cook mine first as I like the way they rehydrate better and they are much easier to peel cooked. I bake them with the skins on either in the oven or the Micro Wave depending on how many I have. Let them cool until cool enough to handle, then peel. I puree some and dehydrate as fruit leathers. When I want to make pies or sweet potato casseroles, I powder the leathers and use 1/2 cup powder reconstituted with 2 cups boiling water for each pie.

If I want to have cubes for soups, I don't cook as long. After peeling, I cut into 1/2" cubes and dehydrate.

You can also peel individual potatoes, then use a rolling pin to flatten each potato to about 1/4-1/2" onto dehydrater trays. These can be rehydrated as individual servings of mashed sweet potatoes.

Sent from my BNTV600 using Homesteading Today mobile app


----------

